# Carbonio Intake on my VW CC



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Carbonio Intake on my VW CC 2.0T*

Got my Carbonio installed like a week ago and really impressed with it. Was originally going to get a Forge Blow off Spacer but didn't see the value after I saw the Carbonio in person!







The Turbo sounds a lot louder as it spools up and when you shift it sounds like I put the Blow Off Spacer I was originally going to buy. Really happy with aesthetics of the intake and the overall perfomance/sound.
Here are a couple of pics I took today.















































_Modified by G-ReaL at 5:06 PM 5-2-2009_

_Modified by G-ReaL at 5:07 PM 5-2-2009_

_Modified by G-ReaL at 5:07 PM 5-2-2009_


_Modified by G-ReaL at 8:47 PM 5-2-2009_


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

that looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*

That is a sweet intake! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How much did that cost?


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (chiro444)*

Cool! Did you take a picture of the filter? I was wondering if the blunt end of it was the "capped off" style or the "inverted filter pleats" style on the end. 
cheers! mike


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (chiro444)*

The intake was $299







which is the going rate right now...I looked into the P-Flo Neuspeed and the Evom but the design of the Carbonio was simply amazing. It really does seal off the hot air which is crucial in a Turbo Car since the Turbo tends to get a little hot








And the Filter is Capped off. Here is a pic of the filter i found online because i forgot to take a pic








http://shop.achtuning.com/Prod...0.jpg
_Modified by G-ReaL at 5:51 PM 5-2-2009_


_Modified by G-ReaL at 5:52 PM 5-2-2009_


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (G-ReaL)*

Hmm, looks like they may have used the capped off version in order to prevent against injection. I'd like to get that intake. Looks truly sealed.
cheers! mike


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (bhvrdr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JamesonsViggen (Feb 10, 2009)

Yours came with the CC bracket? APR themselves said they did not have brackets yet, that was the holdup for mine not being shipped from APT in PA.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (JamesonsViggen)*

Mine did not come with the bracket...I had my friends at Euro technics install it and they told me that they had the bracket but they didnt have it







So i just anchored to the stock housing and waiting for the bracket...its still sucking in cold air because it lines up fine its just not flush like with a bracket.


----------



## JamesonsViggen (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (G-ReaL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-ReaL* »_Mine did not come with the bracket...I had my friends at Euro technics install it and they told me that they had the bracket but they didnt have it







So i just anchored to the stock housing and waiting for the bracket...its still sucking in cold air because it lines up fine its just not flush like with a bracket.

Ahh ok, that makes sense. I am trying to be patient and just wait for the bracket. I can hold out another couple of weeks. Otherwise I might just do what you did and install it as is. Thanks.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (G-ReaL)*

Looks really nice... tell us more about the sound... 
Like when you cruizing it sounds stock and when you punch it???


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (mdtony)*

Thanks! I really like the look of it too...
So the sound:
Sounds stock unless you punch it. The turbo is A LOT LOUDER but its not a grunt sound like my old cold air intake from my tC...after you punch and switch gears it sounds like a blow off valve (pretty noticeable with windows down and the music low)....my cousin rode in my car and he was surprised how he could not here the intake unless the windows were down. All in all its probably not the loudest sounding intake but i hear that no intake is loud on the TSI motors...I think the APR Carbonio is the best when it comes to sucking in the coldest air because of it being sealed all the way around...I will be uploading a video on youtube in a week or so...
Later, Gabe


----------



## Jeisin (Aug 16, 2008)

wheres the video man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (Jeisin)*

I will see if I can get one done tomorrow...sorry man


----------



## pinguhk (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Carbonio Intake on my VW CC 2.0T (G-ReaL)*

congrats on the mod
I what this now itis so cheap for $299
for my BMW e60 it cost over $1900us


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Carbonio Intake on my VW CC 2.0T (pinguhk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pinguhk* »_congrats on the mod
I what this now itis so cheap for $299
for my BMW e60 it cost over $1900us

Wow, you spent about $1200 too much. We can get the carbonio for the e60 for around $700 here and other intakes like afe for $300. Did you look for them in the US? Maybe even with shipping it would be cheaper?
cheers! mike


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Carbonio Intake on my VW CC 2.0T (G-ReaL)*

bump this up for the vid.
on the other hand...if you still haven't had the chance ot video tape your intake.
does it sound just like this p-flo? as far as the loudness of the intake when revving?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQk3xi-lDs0


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

still alive?


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (ECAhatch)*

Sorry man for the delays...I was on vacay and been working a ton! Here is the video of just revving my car because the wind while driving would make it way to hard! Enjoy!
http://s226.photobucket.com/al...4.flv


----------



## ECAhatch (Aug 30, 2006)

sounds great, would love to see a drive-by vid. Thanks again!


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

this before or after going APR stage 1....????? or springs??????
tint is next weekend and clear corners installed today


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice I just got my intake going to install into a VR6 4 Motion.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (2009CC4M)*

who makes a intake for the 4motion? i don't see where carbonio makes one.


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

They don't! I ordered the 2.0L one and I'm going to mod it to fit the 3.6L


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (2009CC4M)*

too complicated for me. im still fretting about installing clear turn signals!


----------



## CC-Thunder (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new on the vortex, just a little bit about my car, I have a 2010 CC sport with 18" thunder wheels, the only thing I did to it so far was the sub I put it. I want to get lowering springs for it and I was looking at the Eibach and H&R springs. The Eibach's are saying a 0.8-1.0" drop and the H&R springs say a 1.2-1.3". I was wondering if i would rub with the H&R springs or not. I know once they settle they might be a little lower, but I have a little over a 2" gap between the tire and the wheel well


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

CC-Thunder said:


> Hey guys I'm new on the vortex, just a little bit about my car, I have a 2010 CC sport with 18" thunder wheels, the only thing I did to it so far was the sub I put it. I want to get lowering springs for it and I was looking at the Eibach and H&R springs. The Eibach's are saying a 0.8-1.0" drop and the H&R springs say a 1.2-1.3". I was wondering if i would rub with the H&R springs or not. I know once they settle they might be a little lower, but I have a little over a 2" gap between the tire and the wheel well


You will not rub on any type of spring. I have Coilovers all the way down in the rear and only 3 threads left in front and I have no rubbing issues. I had H&R Springs when I first bought the car and the ride was pretty much the same as stock. Hope this helps!

Gabe


----------



## CC-Thunder (Dec 23, 2011)

H&R springs it it then, after that I'm getting that intake you have it sounds so nice, thanks man


----------



## CC-Thunder (Dec 23, 2011)

also on the APR site it says you need a Breather Filter for the CBFA engine codes, do you need one of them too?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes you need the breather filter.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone Compare the Filter - Filtering Area to Compare .

Basically the Filter in that Unit is what 5-6 inch L X 3.6 Dia ?_?

I Not Tearing On It - just want to get Into the Design to really see it .


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks good, I love mine as well. But, I was hoping for more sound out of mine. Even when I punch it there is barely a sound. Very close to stock....sounds like you have a manual car, possibly the difference. Still pleased with it performance wise, quality made product for sure.


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

phantom2010 said:


> Looks good, I love mine as well. But, I was hoping for more sound out of mine. Even when I punch it there is barely a sound. Very close to stock....sounds like you have a manual car, possibly the difference. Still pleased with it performance wise, quality made product for sure.


Forge is soon going to be releasing the twintake for Passat/CC soon. Comparing my twitake to my buddy's stg2 apr, the twintake is so much louder! More power too.


----------



## jdeez (Sep 4, 2012)

*Projectors*

Hey G-Real, 

Like the look of the H&R's. I have a set of Eibach's its a good compromise, not as low. I see you did a swap to some projectors... Mind to share where you got them or if you modded yourself? Thanks man!


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

bhvrdr said:


> Cool! Did you take a picture of the filter? I was wondering if the blunt end of it was the "capped off" style or the "inverted filter pleats" style on the end.
> cheers! mike


 I bought a used one. Was in brand new shape and threw on a k&n filter the one that has the filter on the top and not just a plastic cover.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

jdeez said:


> Hey G-Real,
> 
> Like the look of the H&R's. I have a set of Eibach's its a good compromise, not as low. I see you did a swap to some projectors... Mind to share where you got them or if you modded yourself? Thanks man!


 H&R's were from awhile ago and currently I am riding on koni coilovers for an A3/GLI/GTI which are nice...My swap to projectors were purchased from a local member on here and I bought the Kufatec Harness online...It was a nice upgrade but it wasn't the most cheapest mod... 

I love the look especially at night


----------



## jdeez (Sep 4, 2012)

G-ReaL said:


> H&R's were from awhile ago and currently I am riding on koni coilovers for an A3/GLI/GTI which are nice...My swap to projectors were purchased from a local member on here and I bought the Kufatec Harness online...It was a nice upgrade but it wasn't the most cheapest mod...
> 
> I love the look especially at night


 Thank you!


----------



## 914nickd (Jul 8, 2008)

how was the mpg after cai?


----------

